# Plumber moving to Toronto



## Shaugha (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I am moving to Toronto in Jan with my wife. I am a qualified plumber and I would just like to know if anyone knows if there is much plumbing work around the Toronto area, or is there any other Province in Canada that would have a high demand for plumbers. As I am willing to travel to find a decent job.

Thanks to all for your help...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shaugha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Toronto in Jan with my wife. I am a qualified plumber and I would just like to know if anyone knows if there is much plumbing work around the Toronto area, or is there any other Province in Canada that would have a high demand for plumbers. As I am willing to travel to find a decent job.
> 
> Thanks to all for your help...


By your first sentence i assume you are already have a Permanent Reaident Visa. If not you will need to apply for one before you can come here and work. 
The GTA (Greater Toronto Area) has a population of over 7 million people which is as much, if not greater than, the total population of the whole Irish island, north and south combined. So, yes there is plenty of work in that trade. Plumbers are on THE LIST so with good medicals, no criminal record and good, documented work record you could be here in 9-12months as a PR (Permanent Resident, if not one already.

You should read:Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada 

Good Luck.


----------



## Shaugha (Dec 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> By your first sentence i assume you are already have a Permanent Reaident Visa. If not you will need to apply for one before you can come here and work.
> The GTA (Greater Toronto Area) has a population of over 7 million people which is as much, if not greater than, the total population of the whole Irish island, north and south combined. So, yes there is plenty of work in that trade. Plumbers are on THE LIST so with good medicals, no criminal record and good, documented work record you could be here in 9-12months as a PR (Permanent Resident, if not one already.
> 
> You should read:Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada
> ...


Sorry my post wasnt very clear, I am only going to be travelling on a working holiday visa and if we settle in well then we will be thinking about going for the Permanent Resident. Would you think that that is a good choice? And is there any other Areas around Canada that have alot of construction taking place?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a decent amount of construction work happening in the GTA at the moment, and hence there is a need for all trades, including plumbers.

Here's an interesting article from another thread you might want to read:
The Irish unemployed seek greener shores in Toronto - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shaugha said:


> Sorry my post wasnt very clear, I am only going to be travelling on a working holiday visa and if we settle in well then we will be thinking about going for the Permanent Resident. Would you think that that is a good choice? And is there any other Areas around Canada that have alot of construction taking place?


There's always construction in the larger centers, Toronto, Montreal, Calgary, Halifax, Edmonton and Vancouver. Canada's economy could not be called booming but it certainly is not in the doldrums. It's much better than most od the other G8 nations. I don't believe you'll have any trouble finding work as a plumber.


----------

